# Problema con LM338 y resistencia de referencia



## Leon Elec (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad.
He realizado un fuente con el LM338 pero tengo un problema, me quema la resistencia de referencia.

La configuración utilizada es el básico, una resistencia de 120 ohm que va desde el pin ADJ y la salida del LM338 y una resistencia variable de 5K que va conectada a masa y al pin ADJ del LM338.

La resistencia de referencia es de 1/4 W y literalmente lo prende fuego cuando, con el potenciómetro, llevo a la tensión de salida a casi 0V.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

> La resistencia de referencia es de 1/4 W


que voltajes utilizas???
has intentado poner una de mayor potencia... no se de 2w... como calculas la de 1/4???
que esquema utilizas???


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 17, 2010)

Subí el adjunto del esquemático del data sheet del fabricante ST.
La tensión a trabajar es de 1,25 a 35V y trabaja hasta 5A.

La potencia de la resistencia de referencia no la calculé. Como en el data sheet no dice la potencia, deduje que es de 1/4W.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

mira este link...
http://proyectoselectronics.blogspot.com/2008/05/lm317-lm338-lm350-regulador-de-voltaje.html
intenta deducir los watts


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 17, 2010)

Cuando R2 (el pot) vale 0 Ohm, la resistencia R1 (la de referencia) queda unida a 0V y a la salida. Al valer 0 Ohm R2, no hay corriente que circule por ella y anula la división R2/R1 quedan la tensión mínima que es de 1,25V por lo que:

I = 1,25V / 120 ohm = 0,0104A
W = 1,25V x 0,0104A = 0,013W

Por los cálculos que me dan, la potencia requerida es muy baja.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola.

Cuando R1 se quema es que está mal conectado el regulador.
Creo que está usando la pata de *ajuste* como pata de *salida,* por es la única menera de que la corriente de carga pase por R1 o el regulador está malogrado.
Mira la hoja de datos y verifica en orden de la patas, después compara ese orden con tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2010)

Estás seguro de haber respetado el diagrama de conexión y no haberte equivocado o invertido algún terminal?
La resistencia que debés usar es efectivamente de 1/4 watt (o más) y no debe quemarse por ningún motivo...a menos que tengas el chip mal conectado o que sea completamente falso...lo que es un problema real de esos C.I.


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 17, 2010)

He tenido problema con la conexión del LM338.
Cuando vi por primera vez el data sheet, en la parte que mostraba la distribución de pines, no me di cuenta que estaba vista desde la parte top o la parte superior, no desde los pines. Pensando que era la vista desde el lado de los pines, esto me hizo conectar mal el regulador.
Cuando estuvo mal conectado, la primera vez reguló un poco y luego dejó de regular en cuanto lo llevé próximo a 0V. Luego jamás emitió tensión alguna hasta que me percaté del error. Conecté correctamente al regulador  y empezó a regular la tensión, pero en cuento lo llevo próximo a 0V, la resistencia se quema. Esto solo pasa cuando está cerca de 0V y no cuando está con tensión de 30V, por ejemplo.

El problema es raro.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola.

No entiendo cuando dices cero voltios, ya que, el menor voltaje posible es de 1.25V y no 0V.
Creo que el regulador no está en buen estado, ya que dices que lo haz conectdo bien.

Puedes publicar imagenes de tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rastone1993 (Sep 17, 2010)

estoy de acuerdo con elaficionado, creo que jodiste el regulador cuando lo conectaste mal...
prueba con uno nuevo, aver que para con la resistencia


----------



## jonmar (Sep 17, 2010)

Debes tener ese regulador malo amigo, es imposible que se queme esa resistencia, el voltaje de referencia en el datasheet, es máximo de 1,3V. La potencia de la resistencia puede ser 1/4 W y trabaja perfecto. Tengo una Fuente con un 350 y es lo mismo. Cambia el integrado a ver que sucede, puedes probar con un 317 tambien.


----------



## ChaD (Sep 18, 2010)

Y la pregunta del millón es: donde estas midiendo los 0V???


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 18, 2010)

La manera de medir la tensión de salida, pues tomé referencia al negativo del circuito (la masa del potenciómetro R2) y de la salida del regulador.
Los 0V lo había medido cuando sin querer lo conecté al revés por una lectura errónea del data sheet. La vista de la distribución de los pines es con vista de arriba y yo lo interpreté de abajo (del lado de los pines).

Cuando lo conecté correctamente, la tensión mínima era de 1,27V antes de que se quemara la resistencia.



> Conecté correctamente al regulador  y empezó a regular la tensión, pero  en cuento lo llevo próximo a 0V, la resistencia se quema. Esto solo pasa  cuando está cerca de 0V y no cuando está con tensión de 30V, por  ejemplo.


Cuando hablo de próximo a 0V, no me refiero literalmente a 0V, sino a la tensión mínima de 1,25V. Perdón por generar confusión con esto.

En cuanto a una imagen del circuito, mañana lo subiré porque hoy estoy en el trabajo todo el día.

He cambiado de regulador por uno nuevo y tengo el mismo problema. Cabe aclarar que este fue conectado bien de entrada.
Pero bueno, todo indica que los dos reguladores LM338 que compré, ambos vinieron fallados o son truchos.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 18, 2010)

lo que pasa es que al poner el pote al minimo ... da 0hom y la r de 120 queda entre positivo y negativo..
por eso se prende fuego.

yo probaria conectar el potenciometro de la siguiente manera

de iz a derecha da igual.. el pin 2 es el cursor, ok?
pin 3 al lm317 y a la resistencia
el pin 2 y 1 a masa

es por lo general como se conectan los potenciometros para estos casos, aunque varia un poco a como esta en el datasheet del lm317 yo creo que esta modificacion podria llegar a andar bien!
 ah.. hay que modificar la resistencia de 120 me parece... para que llegue a un valor mas bajo... 
probalo asi y sino ponele una r de 240 ( o dos de esas que siempre quemas en serie, ejje )

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 18, 2010)

Si yo no estoy equivocado, estás planteando mal el análisis.
Ten en cuenta que, a medida que R2 va teniendo menos resistencia, con respecto a masa, también la salida del LM338 disminuirá llegando a estar a 1,25V.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 18, 2010)

Leon Elec dijo:


> Si yo no estoy equivocado, estás planteando mal el análisis.
> Ten en cuenta que, a medida que R2 va teniendo menos resistencia, con respecto a masa, también la salida del LM338 disminuirá llegando a estar a 1,25V.



huuu si, tenes razon! le re pifie!
Lo analize de forma que de lo que yo quiera! ASI CUALQUIERA! ajajaj

pero mira este diagrama y fijate..
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fuente57/index.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 18, 2010)

No hay problema. Errar es humano.
De todas maneras voy a intentar lo que me has dicho, conectarlo de la manera que colocaste el diagrama. De paso quemo dos diodos, una resistencia más y un potenciómetro


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nada mejor que el olorsito a componentes quemados una linda tarde de verano!
jajaajaj

Avisa como quedo despues!

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 18, 2010)

Voy a filmar el fuego.
Jajajajaja.

Aviso que pasó.


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahora se me quema el potenciómetro. Ambos diodos y la resistencia de referencia, están bien. No calientan.
Con una carga de un ventilador de PC, la tensión cae de 34V a 28V.
Es inútil. Seguramente tengo dos lm338 truchos o en mal estado.


----------



## rastone1993 (Sep 20, 2010)

lo unico que nos queda pensar, es que el falso el regulador, 
o que conectaste mal este...

prueba con un lm317 mientras, aver que pasa


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 20, 2010)

Para reducir fallas, conecté el LM338 que jamás lo conecté al revés. Con los 2 me hace lo mismo.
Todo esto pasó porque me quería armar una fuente para mi laboratorio, así que desisto con este regulador y me hago otro.
No voy a comprar un LM317 para ver cual es el problema. Llegué hasta acá con esto.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## rastone1993 (Sep 20, 2010)

saludos...
de los errores se aprende!


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 20, 2010)

Leon Elec dijo:


> Ahora se me quema el potenciómetro. Ambos diodos y la resistencia de referencia, están bien. No calientan.
> Con una carga de un ventilador de PC, la tensión cae de 34V a 28V.
> Es inútil. Seguramente tengo dos lm338 truchos o en mal estado.



No puede ser!!!!!!!!! no se quemo el cable también ya que estamos? :S

Te hago un par de preguntas rapidas...
el LM317 lo conectaste con aislantes y mica al disipador? de no ser asi.. el disipador esta tocando algo?

Tenes alguna foto maso menos para ver que onda? aunque sea con el celu... es muy raro!!

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 21, 2010)

El cable no se quemó. No hay corto por ningún lado. Créeme, busqué cualquier falla posible.
No era el LM317, sino el LM338.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 21, 2010)

Era broma lo del cable ehhh ajaj
La verdad... un misterio!

es igual a un 78xx pero con un pote, yo me arme una fuente de ese estilo y cero drama..
no me acuerdo que integrado era..  pero cero trama.......
hoy no puedo, pero seguro mañana paso por lo de mis viejor (donde tengo el lab) y me fijo que regulador habia usado para la fuente y te paso.

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 21, 2010)

gepelbaum dijo:


> Era broma lo del cable ehhh ajaj



Perdón, no había captado el chiste :cabezon:

Por lo otro, no te hagas drama. Hice borrón y cuenta nueva.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 21, 2010)

Jajaj todo bien!
Saludos y suerte con el nuevo proyect!


----------



## sebapela (Oct 3, 2012)

hola chicos los molesto por una consulta, construí una fuente con lm338 y le conecte un transformador que saque de la fuente de una radio y al conectarlo medí la salida de la fuente y va de 13.3 a 14.3 y nada mas. sera por el trafo que use? acá les mando un link con la imagen del esquemático. desde ya muchas gracias.
http://imageshack.us/a/img607/5281/dibujotw.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Le pusiste una carga a la fuente , aunque sea una resistencia de 100 Ohms ?


----------



## sebapela (Oct 3, 2012)

No solo la medi en vacio. El esquematico esta bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

El esquematico esta bien 

Se carga el capacitor de salida y marca eso.

Ponele algo de carga , una lámpara o la resistencia que te dije


----------



## sebapela (Oct 3, 2012)

ok dosmetros voy a probar asi, en caso de que funcione, que deberia hacer para poder regular bien la fuente ya que debo regularla con el multimetro en vacio antes de conectarla a la carga o equipo a ser alimentado. Debo cambiar el capacitor? o soldar una resistencia en la salida???? muchas gracias por responder tan rapido ya me estaba volviendo loco jejejeje


----------



## moises95 (Oct 4, 2012)

sebapela dijo:


> ok dosmetros voy a probar asi, en caso de que funcione, que deberia hacer para poder regular bien la fuente ya que debo regularla con el multimetro en vacio antes de conectarla a la carga o equipo a ser alimentado. Debo cambiar el capacitor? o soldar una resistencia en la salida???? muchas gracias por responder tan rapido ya me estaba volviendo loco jejejeje



Conectas una carga a la fuente, pones tambien el multímetro a la salida y regulas desde el potenciometro, así debe variar correctamente el voltaje. Como dice Dosmetros, al no conectar carga, algo que consuma de la fuente, se carga el condensador y mantiene un mismo voltaje.

Lo de la resistencia a la salida es una carga para probar lo del voltaje, algo que va a consumir energía, lo que va  descargar el condensador hasta quedar el voltaje que esta dando realmente la fuente.

Por ejemplo, conectas una bombilla de 12V, eso es una carga, si mide con el multimetro mientras está encendida la bombilla, verás que mide el voltaje que ajustes con el potenciometro. Así por ejemplo controlas el brillo del la bombilla, regulando el voltaje, que como te dije, en el multimetro verás la variación.


----------



## sebapela (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola moises si si entiendo, a ver si me explico mejor. Yo tengo un voltimetro q quiero ponerselo despues a la fuente, ya en el gabinete donde va a quedar armadita, y lo que quiero es q al girar el pote en el voltimetro me indique la tension  asi por ejemplo, si armo un circuito que deba ser alimentado con 9v yo regulo la fuente y despues conecto el circuito, sin estar poniendo una resistencia o algo. Disculpen que sea tan jodido jejejeje


----------



## miguelus (Oct 4, 2012)

Buenos días sebapela.

Poner un Voltímetro en la salida de la fuente es una buena idea, de esa manera sabrás en todo momento la tensión de la misma, también puedes poner un Amperímetro.
Viendo el esquema que has publicado unos Post más arriba, veo que en la salida el LM338 únicamente hay un Condensador de .1µF, eso es muy poco, tendría que ser de al menos 22µF,
pon los dos, uno de .1µF y otro de 22µF en paralelo, y tan próximos al regulador como sea posible.
El hecho de que el LM338 no esté regulando como tiene que ser, indica que hay algo mal conexionado.
Revisa si el LM337 está bien conexionado, un error muy común es cambiar los Pines Ajd y Out
Mide la tensión entre la dos patas de  la resistencia de 120Ω, tiene que haber 1,25V
Compueba la tensión de entrada, tiene que ser al menos tres Voltios por encima de la máxima de salida... por ejemplo, si pretendes que el LM338 de 14V, la entrada tiene que ser de al menos 17V.
Este tipo de Reguladores serie, no es preciso que la salida esté cargada para que regulen.
En los valores del esquema hay algo que no es muy práctico, el valor de la resistencia  que va al Pin Ajd es de 120, esto es correcto, pero si ponemos un potenciómetro de 5KΩ  el margen de variación estará muy descompensado.
Para un variación de entre 1,25 y 15Voltios, el Potenciómeto tendría que ser de 2K5, mira la formula que viene en el Data Shee.
Tambien puedes poner una resistencia de 5K6 en paralelo con el Potenciómetro que tienes ahora, de esta manera los valores estará más compensados.

Sal u2


----------



## sebapela (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola chicos jajajajaja me van a querer matar jajajajajajaja, reolvi el problema.
Resulta que el terminal que va a output lo saque de unas placas q*UE* tengo tiradas por ahi y tenian una goma que lo aislaba de la carcaza del regulador pss: jajajajajajaj. ahora lo limpie conecte el multimetro y caria desde 1.3 a 13.5 jajajajaja  muchas gracias por responder tan rapida y profesionalmente, la verdad esta barbaro el foro asi q*UE* voy a andar mas seguido por aca. un abrazo enorme a todos ya les voy a subir fotos de la lectura del multimetro y del circuito completo, es la primer fuente que armo jejejeje



perdon por escribir mal, y gracias por las correcciones.


----------

